# Colorado Camping



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Just back from a fast run to Colorado to introduce my boys to mountain camping. We had a great trip with some hiking and took advantage of the free fishing weekend to catch a trout. We were in the southern Sangre de Cristo range, to the west of Trinidad. It was a bit chilly (6 hours of heavy sleet on Sunday afternoon/evening) but overall, the weather was gorgeous. Spring has definitely arrived at the high elevations. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking trip, congrats!


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Nothing finer than being on a outing with the kids! Did you ride the Cumbre train? I'm going up late August and have it on my list of things to do along with a day of rafting.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

No, we didn't go over that far. We were near Cuchara, which is still pretty much off the radar. I ski-ed there some when I lived in Lubbock. It was about 6 hours from there. It's 14 from Houston.... The ski area is closed, but it is still a neat place.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow. That looks like an awesome place!


----------

